# The Three Mistakes of My Life - My Personal View !!



## raksrules (May 12, 2008)

*The Three Mistakes of My  Life*
Author: Chetan Bhagat
Release Date: 08th May  2008

Finally, the much awaited and anticipated  novel from the author of bestsellers like Five Point Someone and One Night @ the  call center released with much Fanfare on the 08th of May 2008. This  is the same day when the trailer of the movie ‘Hello’ too was released. No  prizes for guessing what book it is based on. Coming back to the book. I read in  the newspapers just a day before that the book was releasing on Thursday i.e.  tomorrow. Having already read the prior two books over and over, it was just  very obvious that I was waiting for this one too. Come Saturday and I arrived in  Mumbai for the weekend. The first thing I did in the morning was to call up the  crossword store at Inorbit mall and confirm whether the book was available or  not. I got an affirmative reply, a reason enough for me to rush with my  haversack to the store. I invited my friend too to accompany me to the store. We  reached the store at around 12pm and saw the title piled up at the entrance  itself. Almost everyone in the store had a copy of the book in their hand. I  grabbed mine and paid 95 bucks to the cashier. By the time I reached home, I had  already finished with the ten page prologue that set the tone of what the book  was about.
So what’s the book actually about? If we  want to summarize the whole content of the book in a handful of words then  business, money, calamities, riots, religious politics, protocol breaking love,  sex, obsession and to top it all cricket and friendship. The story revolves  around three friends Govind, Ish and Omi from different walks and ranks of life  with Ish and Omi having no particular aspirations. Govind is the one who wants  to make it the top in Business and for a support system includes his two friends  as partners to deal in something they have interest in, cricket stuff. What  follows in the lives of these three teenage guns is an epic journey where they  tackle situations like earthquakes, forbidden love, broken dreams, riots and  above all the togetherness in their friendship and how they sail through all  this. It also talks about Ish’s obsession of making a local cricket playing lad  a big cricketer and nurturing his god given gift and going all the way to make  this boy reach where he should and where he himself could possibly not. I don’t  think it’s a good idea to talk much about the book’s contents. Like Chetan’s  previous two, this too comes as a dark and witty novel that is in many ways  different in what you have read before. For firsts, it is not based in a  metropolitan city like Mumbai, Delhi etc but a comparatively small one like  Ahmedabad. Next it talks about something which runs in the blood of people of  Gujarat i.e. Business. It very cleverly  instills many of the real events like the Gujarat Earthquake, Godhra Riot and  others that this state has witnessed in the last 8 years. This book has the  potential of being a commercial potboiler because of the presence of all the  elements required to make one are available. It has the usual dose of whacky one  liners (less than the previous versions) and the inculcation of the main  protagonist involved in intimate moments and love making situations but as  against the other books this part has got more real estate here. Personally, I  feel the book is not as good as the previous ones from the same author but this  is only my perception. But the nevertheless it surely will keep you engrossed  and entertained during the whole tenure of your reading session. So get your  copy and enjoy the rollercoaster ride.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

got my copy too yesterday but waiting for a full free day, I don't like breaks while reading such books


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

^ Kidhar se liya?


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ Kidhar se liya?


infinity Landmark


----------



## 2kewl (May 12, 2008)

Thanks! Eager to read the book!


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 12, 2008)

Anybody has know-how about FPSO being made into i movie. I heard Amir is in it.  woot
Release date? for hello(One night at the call centre's movie adaptation?


----------



## gary4gar (May 12, 2008)

where its trailer of "Hello"


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

*www.hellothefilm.com/


----------



## tgpraveen (May 12, 2008)

i have read the book. and i must say that as a chetan bhagat fan (big one at that too) i was disappointed mainly bcoz
1. yeah the topic aint that glamourous or intresting i meant yeah i want to life in iit or how new age call centres work but not really the life of a shop owner in ahemdabad.
2. there are very few wacky one liners which is one the things i thouroughly enjoyed in the first two books. his unique writing style which made him famous in the first place isnt quite clearly visible.
IMHO this book seems like some amatuer's first book.
hope he does better next time.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> 2. there are very few wacky one liners .


Oh! damn that's what I love his books sad! now don't disappoint me further, so much that i don't read it


----------



## rupesh300 (May 13, 2008)

I am highly disappointed by this book and have written a review on the following url:
*rupeyytalks.blogspot.com/2008/05/review-of-three-mistakes-of-my-life.html*indiawithrupeyy.blogspot.com/
do comment and help me improvise.


----------



## Pat (May 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *www.hellothefilm.com/



There is no trailer on the official site!


----------



## raksrules (May 13, 2008)

Same here. There is no trailer there. Only a dead link. If anyone has any youtube /google video link or any other of the trailer then plz let us know.


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

*"HELLO" ON LOCATION*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0Cgs1b0hf0


----------



## Pat (May 13, 2008)

^^ Thats not a trailer mate!


----------



## tgpraveen (May 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> *"HELLO" ON LOCATION*
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0Cgs1b0hf0


thx


----------



## karmanya (May 14, 2008)

I haven't read this one yet, but i didn't really like one night at the call centre so i don't suppose I'll like this one.


----------

